
MyStorm an Innovative $30 Open Hardware FPGA Platform - ElaineB
http://sustburbia.blogspot.com/2016/07/a-perfect-storm.html
======
ElaineB
Oh sorry - just heard that this item has moved to a new blog host
[https://folknologylabs.wordpress.com/2016/07/21/a-perfect-
st...](https://folknologylabs.wordpress.com/2016/07/21/a-perfect-storm/)

------
monsonite
"myStorm is the perfect combination of a $5 Raspberry Pi Zero, a $1, 32-bit
ARM microcontroller and a $5 versatile low power FPGA - an open hardware
platform - brought to life with innovative open source software." Cool -
another Project Ice Storm compatible target - good effort - more power to
Clifford Wolf @oe1cxw

